# Question about equipment selling methods



## Greenwall (Jun 7, 2012)

Would like to hear advice from people with experience selling their major aquarium equipment. What would be a good method? In my experience, online selling with buyers having to come to my place to see items does not work. Or June is a slow month? Or New Westminster is a slow area? Cheers, V


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I've found that a picture is worth 1000 words (especially when selling equipment on this forum). I would also be specific on the brand, model, and age when posting. I would also leave a little room for negotion on price and state the location (city) and any specific P/U instructions for the item(s). I have also found that viewing a members I-Trader history can also be helpful in discerning a potential buyer/seller.

Happy selling !

Stuart


----------



## Greenwall (Jun 7, 2012)

How to see / what is members I-Trader history???


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/itrader_main.php


----------



## Greenwall (Jun 7, 2012)

Is it possible to search posts by member's name? Thanks.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

If you look under the Search tab on the top right of the header, you can click "Advanced Search" and you can type a members name in there, and search by member post, or thread start as well.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey, btw, didn't see you introduce yourself in our introduction area, but welcome to BCA, hope you enjoy your stay!

Cheers,
Chris


----------

